# George Smeaton on the relevance of Old Testament Israel to the establishment principle



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 16, 2019)

The Free Church of Scotland’s George Smeaton explained how the Voluntaryist Seceders differed with the advocates of the Original Secession testimony (especially the elder Thomas McCrie) with respect to the relevance of Old Testament Israel to the establishment principle: ...

For more, see George Smeaton on the relevance of Old Testament Israel to the establishment principle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

